# Affordable apartments for family of 5.



## Tdd30

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone please suggests an apartment or any cheaper options for accommodation in Osaka near Nakatsu or anywhere cheaper. For the last 5years, for 2months,when we visited Japan, we have been staying at an airbnb of a friend. She has given it up and now we are finding it so hard to find one.w We are planning to stay for 6months, 2adults and 3 kids.

Any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Xelchan

You’re probably going to have a hard time finding a new airBnB. A new law has made it so that people who want to do airbnb or rent out (all or part of) their house have to be permitted for it through their local government. 

But good luck. I’m going to be looking for something for a family of 5 when family visits in two years.


----------



## donpaulo

So the government which is in the back pocket of corporate interests prefers to hamper "minpaku" or bnb sites which are not domestically operated. It can be done, but they put up numerous hoops and generally discourage people from operating this kind of business.

I have a buddy who lives near Tokyo who does this with one of his houses but the process has been long, arduous and frustrating for him. He has to refuse the "opportunity" to reconsider his options and is told to go to another office and seek some sort of approval. Its a royal run around.

Most Japanese will not take this course of action. So they give up.

There are however some minpaku, either run by Japanese with foreign experience or using a domestic service. I've never used one because I honestly don't travel in Japan and already have property and land. Its a great place to earn and live, but the cost of living is simply out of control. So I don't have any specific suggestions other than to point out the hurdle in front of you.

Add into the mix that "Kinki" or the Osaka area is quite densely settled. I am sure there are some available but you have to be diligent and constantly check.

You can overcome this but not without effort.

best of luck


----------

